# 2013 LT Aftermarket Touch Screen or Replacement



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Oh, they'll fit. Problem is that almost all of those custom fit radios are Chinese knockoffs. Poor quality and either severely out of date software OR a custom software build that you won't be able to update on your own. Same with the 10" "Tesla style" or "Ram style" radios. Actually, I think those might even just be an Android based tablet with a custom mount and wiring. Again, very out of date software or non-upgradeable custom software build.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would just find a stock replacement and install the screen.


[h=1]Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes[/h]


----------

